# Office 365 >  >  How to force open Powerpoint online in Office 365 in Slideshow mode?

## frankytheman

Hello community,

I have a powerpoint which is uploaded in OneDrive.
The link to the powerpoint is shared with my team colleagues.
I want my colleagues when they open the powerpoint that it directly goes to slideshow mode.
Is that possible?
If yes, could you provide me with some guidance how to do that?
Thank you very much

----------


## Andy Pope

There are various suggestions here
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/...oint/m-p/12963

----------


## tony_maguire

You need to embed the ppt in the SharePoint site page to force run it. 
1. Upload your document to the document library on the SPO site
2. Open the document in a browser rendering mode  should be default in SPO
3. Click File -> Share -> Embed.

Regards,
Tony

----------

